# Boer Crossed with?



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a goat from a man who said they were Boer crosses..
What do you think hes crossed with?
Hes about 6-7 months old..


----------



## ()relics (Apr 23, 2010)

pygmy?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

The goats I saw at the place I bought him were larger goldish colored ones.
No small ones. The father had been sold.


----------



## ()relics (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like a pygmy horn set to me...and an 8 month old boer X larger breed would be bigger I would think...


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2010)

Both goats just seem too small to be crossed with anything but a Pygmy or NIgerian. I just can't believe a full size goat would produce  something so much smaller. Plus the ears aren't true Nubian or Boer ears. They are shorter.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 23, 2010)

La Mancha?  Those are tiny ears....But they may have been crossed with a cross, so who knows what is in there?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

Guess Ill never know.. :/
Oh well.. He still doing his "job"


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 23, 2010)

If they were large / goldish colored, possibly Toggenburg?

(You can google Toggenburg pics and see what they look like).


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 24, 2010)

More like this





Which are called Golden Guernsey Dairy Goats (never heard of them..) 
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/goldenguernsey.html


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are really rare in the US, I don't see any GG breeders mixing their stock w/ boer....but stranger things have happened, I guess.

I'm betting they were shaggy toggs....Toggs can be verrry hairy buggers when not shaved down.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 24, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Those are really rare in the US, I don't see any GG breeders mixing their stock w/ boer....but stranger things have happened, I guess.
> 
> I'm betting they were shaggy toggs....Toggs can be verrry hairy buggers when not shaved down.


Interesting...
Maybe I can dig up his email and ask him


----------



## ()relics (Apr 24, 2010)

I wish I could lay my hands on a few of them, GG's that is....I have kept my eye out for a couple of years and have never seen anything that looks half as nice as your picture...


----------

